# Upgrade 7.0 to 7.1



## clinty (Aug 1, 2009)

Hello.

Seeing this page, I think it's better to upgrade to 7.1. Better end of life.

I know how upgrade a system, I made this action a lot of times.

However, the 7.0 machine is a production server, in a datacenter. I only use it by SSH connexion.

Is upgrading 7.0->7.1 remotely is a good idea? Do you have advices?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 1, 2009)

There shouldn't be any problems...

Manual recommends to reboot in single user mode....
I don't do this.... I simply run entire update process from my desktop and then reboot in updated system.....


----------



## clinty (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks. I will try this. I think reboot in user mode is recomended for major upgrade (6.3 -> 7.0 for example).


----------



## brd@ (Aug 4, 2009)

The release announcements have more information. For example the latest release, 7.2, has upgrading instructions:

http://www.freebsd.org/releases/7.2R/announce.html

I recommend doing the binary upgrade if you don't want to spend too much time with it.

The chart at the bottom of this pages gives details on the supported lifetime of a branch:

http://security.freebsd.org/


----------

